# Perte de tous mes achats pour hipstamatic



## Pédrolinno (23 Août 2010)

Bonsoir,

Mon problème n'est pas une question de vie ou de mort mais quand même, ça m'agace de payer pour des prunes... 

Il y a environ deux mois, j'ai téléchargé le fameux appareil photo du nom d'hipstamatic. J'ai ensuite acheté tous les objectifs, tous les films et tous les flashs proposés (pas loin de 10 euros) que j'ai pu utiliser sans problème. Suite à une mauvaise manipulation, j'ai perdu cette application que j'ai bien sûr re-téléchargée. Le problème et que je dois à nouveau acheter les objectifs, flashs et films...:mouais:

Je ne vois pas de solution, auriez-vous une idées s'il vous plaît?

D'avance merci


----------



## Maxima (23 Août 2010)

J'ai trouvé ceci sur le site d'Apple:



> Si vous perdez des achats  intégrés en raison de la suppression accidentelle dapplications ou si  vous avez dû restaurer votre appareil sans pouvoir effectuer de  sauvegarde, vous pouvez peut-être bénéficier dun nouveau téléchargement  gratuit de certains de vos achats intégrés. Tous les achats intégrés ne  peuvent pas bénéficier dun nouveau téléchargement gratuit.
> 
> Les  achats intégrés réapprovisionnables et les abonnements ne peuvent pas  bénéficier dun nouveau téléchargement gratuit : vous devez les  racheter. Il sagit notamment des articles suivants : munitions, points  de santé ou points dexpérience supplémentaires, ou autres services  ponctuels.
> Les achats intégrés non réapprovisionnables  peuvent bénéficier dun nouveau téléchargement gratuit. Il sagit  notamment des niveaux de jeu supplémentaires, un plan/guide de ville, un  abonnement à un bulletin dinformation quotidien ou autres services  récurrents.
> Pour télécharger à nouveau un achat intégré,  vous devez le télécharger depuis lapplication installée en utilisant le  même nom de compte iTunes Store que pour lachat intégré dorigine.


----------



## Pédrolinno (23 Août 2010)

Merci beaucoup de ton aide, c'est fort sympathique. 
Ca confirme malheureusement ce que je pensais, je suis roulé. Je peux télécharger gratuitement le programme mais pas les extensions. Je trouve ça à la limite du honteux
Enfin bref, c'est de ma faute...


----------



## Gwen (23 Août 2010)

Ben non justement, les extensions sont bien gratuites si je relis bien la notice d'Apple.


----------



## sanakro (23 Août 2010)

le problème, selon moi, avec l'appstore, c'est qu'on n'est pas certains de pouvoir retélécharger quelque chose gratuitement, et ce tant qu'on a pas validé l'achat autrement dit, une fois validé, il faut prier pour avoir le message "vous avez déjà téléchargégratuitement"

c'est un peu limite :mouais:


----------



## Pédrolinno (24 Août 2010)

Et voilà et c'est ce qui m'agace 
Je viens donc de lancer l'application et de prendre la décision d'acheter une extension afin de voir sa réaction.

*Message : Ce compte n'est pas un compte utilisateur test. Veuillez créer un nouveau compte dans l'environnement Sandbox.*
:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2010)

WAHOOO. Et en français, ça donne quoi*? parce que la, même une traduction en malgache je comprendrais mieux 

Il y a des développeurs qui ne doutent de rien.


----------



## sanakro (24 Août 2010)

Pédrolinno a dit:


> Et voilà et c'est ce qui m'agace
> Je viens donc de lancer l'application et de prendre la décision d'acheter une extension afin de voir sa réaction.
> 
> *Message : Ce compte n'est pas un compte utilisateur test. Veuillez créer un nouveau compte dans l'environnement Sandbox.*
> :mouais::mouais::mouais:



t'as pas un moyen d'envoyer un feedback au développeur ?


----------



## Pédrolinno (24 Août 2010)

gwen a dit:


> WAHOOO. Et en français, ça donne quoi*? parce que la, même une traduction en malgache je comprendrais mieux
> 
> Il y a des développeurs qui ne doutent de rien.



Hipstamatic est un appareil photo et si tu veux changer les objectifs, flashs et pellicules, il faut les acheter. Dans mon cas, je les avais déjà et il me demande de les payer à nouveau.
Est-ce plus français comme ça ? 

Concernant le message d'erreur, français ou pas, j'ai noté mot pour mot ce que j'avais d'inscrit sur l'écran de mon téléphone.

Voilà


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2010)

Pédrolinno a dit:


> Concernant le message d'erreur, français ou pas, j'ai noté mot pour mot ce que j'avais d'inscrit sur l'écran de mon téléphone.



Justement, je trouve ça hallucinant qu'un développeur marque un message aussi abscons au titre d'avertissement. Si l'utilisateur ne peut pas comprendre le message, que peut'il faire ?


----------



## Pédrolinno (24 Août 2010)

Ta réponse me rassure un peu, je pensais que c'était moi qui n'écrivais pas en français...
Chose dite, je rejoins totalement ton avis et une fois de plus, ça m'agace (je l'aurais dit aujourd'hui !)


----------



## Gwen (24 Août 2010)

Non, au moins, ton problème est limpide depuis le départ. 

Ta malchance est une bonne chose pour nous dans le sens ou je ne me précipiterais pas sur cette application. 

Dommage, elle a l'air bien


----------



## Pédrolinno (24 Août 2010)

La mieux dans le domaine de la photographie hélas...
Pas loin de 10 euros à la poubelle


----------



## drs (6 Septembre 2010)

et pourquoi ne pas contacter le dev?
Eux ils doivent avoir une trace des achats non?


----------



## chabadda (22 Juin 2014)

Même chose pour moi. mdp Itunes méconnaisable et impossible à télécharger.
puis :
J'ai quitté l"appli et recommencer, puis recommencer 1 fois puis 2 etc.
Finalement en refusant de remettre le mot de passe et validant néanmoins un mot de passe non tapé, une inscription est apparue :"restauration en cours" (!!!??!!)puis rien ne se passe. J'ai éteins l'iphone5 puis rallumé, et j'ai recommencé et à ma grande joie je lis "vos achats vont être restaurés" j'ai du cliquer dans MERCI et le chargement de tous packs à commencer.
Rien de scientifique ou logique mais ça fonctionne. Ca m'a pris presque 1 heure


----------

